# Ghost Knife Parasite



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys I have a 10" ghost knife that appears to have a parasite I'm guessing. He was in a 150gallon tank with arrowanas motors datnoids bichirs loaches nothing else is ill only this guy. He had this one spot he hid in for a long time near the intake. I just noticed it today as he doesn't come out too often. I took him out and put him in a seperate tank to be treated. I'm treating him with ParaGuard by Seachem. Is there anything else I should be treating him with. Also are my other fish in danger at all none other show signs. Tank is 150 gallons using a FX5(400Gallon Filter) With Sand Substrate. If my other fish are in danger what should I treat them with and how long. All water tests show zero ammonia nitrate nitrite, and about a 6.6 ph

I think it's anchor worms... I'm hesistant about doing a salt water dip on him if I was how long do you reccomend

Sorrys Pics are kinda blurry he moves around lots.
Thank you!


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I used CyroPro to deal with an anchorworm infection when I started with the hobby, it worked great. Only issue was the LFS only sold it in large bottles; considering how rare anchorworm infections are you'll probably be left with alot left in the bottle. I would also consider treating the whole tank, just to be sure there aren't any eggs/larve.

Jim


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

When I had anchorworms I used tweezers and removed them manually...seemed to do the trick.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would treat the whole main tank. You never know if the anchorworm infected on other fish.


----------



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay thanks guys will treat everyone.

Thanks again


----------

